# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Soucha Hoon

## Diya84

*sochta hoon*

*sochta hoon
aj wo meray sath hey
os ka hath meray hath
mein hey
tu kabhi nazar os nami pr
parti hey jo os ke ankhoon mein
hy tu
kabhi khial os bedard waqat pr
jata hey kash
ye waqat ruk jaye
do pal aur osey je bher ke
dekh loon
phir gumaan kiya
kaisey guzreyn gey wo din
kaisey kattey ge wo ratain
jab wo chala jaye ga
kaisey jee paoon ga os key bagair*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm..nice one...

----------


## villies

wowww superb one :applaud;.. keep it up dear

----------


## Diya84

Thanks for reading very one.

----------


## RAHEN

jise paya hai..usse khone ka dar hota hai...thanks 4 sharing..

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Very nice :bigthumb;

----------


## Diya84

Hummmmmm thanks for liking all frnds :Smile:

----------

